# Peat moss bedding?



## fanfare (Jan 28, 2012)

When I went to clean cages the other night, I was short a place to put my girls. I had an empty clean reptile cage with about three inches of clean peat moss. The rats appear to love it. They made themselves little nests and just seem to love lounging in the soft peat. Is using peat necessarily a bad idea? Has anyone used it before? I can't see how it would really harm them.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

It will mold very, very fast. I'd get them out ASAP.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

From what I've read Peat moss is the safest of the mosses you can use for bedding, However since it is just rotten plant matter, I'm worried about your rats eating it and getting sick from it. If you want something similar, at lease I assume is similar, to the peat moss try using Coconut husk shreddings, a few people with rats and mice use it, and from what I've read it helps with smell really well and they have fun digging it. Or, you can get some clean pot soil (free of fertilizers and that junk), and I heard you should bake it just in case of bugs, and use that. not sure how it would work as a bedding, but in a box they would have a blast digging in it.


----------

